# 2003 Acura



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

crusie control stopped working. Checked fuse but thats not the issue. Any ideas???


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Vehicle electronics, as well as more than a few other things, have passed me by, so I suggest waiting a bit to see what other advice might roll in, but the first thing that I would do in a situation like this, assuming that you have no "check engine" or similar lights on the dash, is "reboot"; i.e. disconnect the negative battery terminal for 30 minutes or so, reconnect it, and check the cruise control. If that doesn't work, I would drop by the local dealer or service center, and ask them to scan the vehicle for any error codes, because something that may initially seem unrelated could be preventing the cruise from engaging. On the other hand, if you do have any error codes, I would have it scanned before going any farther, because disconnecting the battery could temporarily delete a valid fault, which may only delay resolving your problem.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

well, better off simply to pull ECM fuse out. overnight. 
definitely read error codes. MIL or CEL lights is mostly for emissions and does not always show even with codes stored on ECM. Any parts store will give you basic free readout.
cruise is teamwork of multiple sensors and ECM. speed sensors, throttle position sensor, dashboard for some reason (if dashboard speedometer does not work, cruise won't either). it used to be "loose vacuum line" now it's so much electronics involved I don't even dare....


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Does the "cruise engaged" light or what ever come on when you try it? If so, check the cable that attaches to the throttle body from the cruise control unit under the hood. I have seen more then a few Honda type vehicles break loose there due to brittle broken plastic that moves the throttle body open and closed.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

You would need a factory electrical diagrams manual (order from dealer). Then know how to troubleshoot switches and the vehicle speed signal with a multimeter.

A full factory service manual set of books would have troubleshooting directions for this along with all wiring diagrams for the car.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

speaking of manuals

http://sites.google.com/site/joezlife/manuallinks


----------

